#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIIT Sri city chittor  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:

## amos.0119

*IIIT Sri city chittor  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:*






*IIIT Sri city chittor r Year of Establishment:* 2013.




*IIIT Sri city chittor  Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.




*IIIT Sri city chittor  Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.



*IIIT Sri city chittor Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication Engineering



*IIIT Sri city chittor cutoff 2013-2014:* NA




*IIIT Sri city chittor fee structure and hostel fee: 2014-2015
*
Tuition Fee
Rs.80,000 per semester

Admission Fee
Rs.10,000 (One time payment)

Caution Deposit
Rs.10,000 (One time payment. Refundable at the end of the programme)

Hostel Fee, Water & Electric Charges
Rs.12,000 for semester I  (on sharing basis)
(Water & Electric Charges to be adjusted against actual)

Mess Charges
Rs.15,000 for semester I (to be adjusted against actual )

Text books
Institute will arrange the text books for the semester. Students have to pay the cost and collect the textbooks at the time of registrations, at the beginning of semester.







*IIIT Sri city chittor placement 2014:* NA






*IIIT Sri city chittor campus facilities:*


The IIIT Chittoor is an Autonomous Institute being setup by Government of India (MHRD), Government of Andhra Pradesh and Industry Partners (represented by Sricity Foundation) as a not-for-profit Public Private Partnership (N-PPP) Society.
The IIIT is funded by Government of India (50%), Government of AP (35%) and Industry Partners (15%).


*The Campus

*
The Institution is coming up on a campus of 70 acres of beautiful terrain situated along a scenic perennial creek. The campus will be designed and built for international standards. All of us will be proud of our new campus.
While the new campus is being built, during the 2nd Academic Year, the Institute will function from the campus of Institute for Financial management Research at Sri City.


*Hostel Facilities

*
IIIT is a residential Institute and it is compulsory for all students to stay on-campus. Separate hostels for boys and girls will be available on-campus with necessary facilities. Students can access Campus-Network and computing facilities from their hostel rooms through Wi-Fi.
On campus hostels for Men & Women will be ready from next Academic Year 2014-15. Till then the students and faculty will be accommodated in rented apartments within walking distance from class rooms across the road.


*Dining Facilities*


The Institute will have multiple messes serving a choice of healthy and nutritious food. Hygienic conditions are maintained. The students will be free to choose any mess of their choice. There will also be a canteen which serves snacks, non-veg food, general fast foods, juices, milk products and snacks.
Until the above facilities are ready, the institute will make every effort to ensure that students have access to good and healthy food.




*Library

*
The Library will have a large collection of Reference Books, Text Books, Technical reports, Standards and Literature books. The Institute will subscribe to all leading journals/magazines. The Library will be managed with fully integrated multi-user Library Management Software. Using this software, cataloguing and circulation services will be automated along with Online Public Access Catalogue (OPAC) facility.


*Sports*


Sri City is THE place for outdoor enthusiasts.
The institute encourages students to actively participate in at least one sporting activity based on his/her individual aptitude. Facilities are provided for cricket, volley ball, soccer, basket-ball, table tennis, badminton, swimming etc. IIIT students will have access to the upcoming international-size cricket ground and golf course.
SriCity Outdoor & Adventure Club organizes weekly programs for Trekking, Bicycling, Camping, Kayaking, Photography, Bird Watching and Star Grazing.

*Address :*

 Indian Institute of Information Technology 99 Peepul Boulevard, Sri City Satyavedu Mandal, Chittoor District Andhra Pradesh  517588





  Similar Threads: IIIT vadodara btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Guwahati btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities. IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Gwalior btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

